# Homie VERY vocal today



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

ocassionally Homie will vocalize several different sounds but today has been doing this one noise over and over sometimes for 5 or 6 minutes at a time... It's half way between a moan and a growl and she does it with her head down, her front puffs up and she does it over and over rrrrrrr, rrrrrrr, rrrrrrr, rrrrrrr....

I tried to get video of it but my camera wont pick up the sound very well although I can hear it pretty loudly


----------



## halfwatt (Apr 28, 2005)

sounds like she is a he!!!!!!!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

...and doing the "Me want Pigeon mate..." call


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

The sound of a finely tuned old Chevy 283 block engine, huh? Yep, sound like a he to me too. Mine has been "rrrrrrrrrr"  -ing all spring.


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*time for you to play cupid!*

male for sure. isnt the mating dance the cutest thing? i love it. time to play cupid!!!


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

NOOOOO! Homie isn't allowed to be a boy. Time for the estrogen treatments...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Kevin, get a grip on yourself and face reality! It will be ok man!COPE with it. Homie still loves ya!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

I just had to add here, my young hen does this all the time...the Grrrr, Grrrr'ing. The sound is more like a moan though. It's higher pitched than her dad's but it lasts longer, is more intense and WAAYYYY LOUDER! LOL

She sometimes compliments these sounds with alternating chicken clucks; BAK, BAK, BAK.


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

HA! So there!
Let me live in denial you guys!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just had to add here, my young hen does this all the time...the Grrrr, Grrrr'ing. The sound is more like a moan though. It's higher pitched than her dad's but it lasts longer, is more intense and WAAYYYY LOUDER! LOL
> 
> She sometimes compliments these sounds with alternating chicken clucks; BAK, BAK, BAK.



Yup, Brad, that's what I was thinking! Of my three hens, two growl and grunt and moan w/out much theatrics. The third growls, grunts and moans for extended
periods of time as it suits her. She fans tail, bows and does her version of 
the little "I'm in the mood foot work". Of course, it doesn't nearly have the 
drama that a cock bird would have....just her version. I'm thinking that Homie
might like Photokev


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Don't want to give any false hopes, Kev, but Chickpea calls from *her * box whenever i am in the aviary until I go and give her a preen, when she will then lie down and coo blissfully. She will also coo and turn circles sometimes. We were sure she was a he, until 'he' laod eggs after a fling with one of the dominant males 

John


----------

